# Storing a table saw



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

You could put it on a mobile base. Just roll it out of the way when it's not in use.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in the process of designing my mobile built-in base for my saw. Basically, the plan is to replace the lower cabinets under my workbench with a combination saw-table cabinet+drawers base. It will ride on casters and be able to pull out when I need to use the saw (or more table space), and push in to look just like normal cabinet bases when not in use.

Here is an early preliminary design. I haven't got too fancy yet in fold-out/removable wings and mounting my router as well. Like I said, this is an early concept. For scale reference, it is about 6' wide and 32" deep, 37-1/2" to the top of the table. I'm tall, so I want a 40" high bench top to work at, which this slides underneath.

I know your saw is full size, but the concept could be adapted.


----------

